# Game 63 Thread: Lakers vs Jazz



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

<center>








Los Angeles Lakers (41-21, 2nd Place)
Last Game: Lakers 94 - Nets 88 (3/7)
vs.









Utah Jazz (31-32, 7th Place)
Last Game: Blazers 91 - Jazz 70 (3/6)

Monday, Mar. 8
6:00 pm 
at Jazz 
TV: KCAL, NBALP 
Radio: KLAC-AM 570/KWKW-AM 1330 

*Starting Lineups:*

    
vs.
 

</center>

Don't ask me the Utah lineup as this is from their last game :laugh:


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

This will be a close one. Probably a 1 point Laker victory, maybe not.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Malone will have to wait another week before making his return to the NBA, the Associated Press reports.

IDK, we will have to wait and see


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

I doubt Lakers win tomorrow since we have our guys injured. Plus, we have won only one or two back-to-back games but I'd stay optimistic. 

Go Lakers! :yes:


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

Too bad Mail can't play in this one. It'd be nice to see him get some love from his old home crowd.

Anyway, I have to pick the Lakers in this game. Shaq should, _should_, have a big game.


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

I would like to see Malone playing in Utah, I think the Lakers have a pretty good chance to win this one, it will be a close game anyway.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Rush has 10 pts(4-4 FG) in 9 mins. of play so far in this game. LA up 8.

Well on their way to become 43-11 ALL TIME w/o Kobe


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

KRush is the man. I want this guy to be the first player off the bench. If our SFs continue to stink up the joint, a GP, KRush, Kobe backcourt is not out of the question. We've got to find a way to get him some more playing time.


----------



## JeepLiberty03 (Dec 28, 2002)

*Shaq & the real Lakers are back again!*

I guess Shaq decided this game isn't important, because he is playing like a stiff again! Walton, Cook, and Rush are the only ones trying. GP is turning the ball over, and Fisher's not even getting any shots off. How many bad passes or fumbling of the ball have the Lakers had this half? It seems like every other trip down the court they screw up. I hope George misses a month to rest his ankle, that will actually help this team. This is Atlanta all over again. Thanks for giving us fans and Karl Malone no effort tonight Shaq!:upset:


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

The first quarter was pretty good, well played by the Lakers. However, that second foul called on Shaq really hurt us. That was just a awful, awful, awful call.

The second quarter was just horrible. We're very lucky to be within only a point and have the ball to start the second half. We could be in much worse shape.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: Shaq & the real Lakers are back again!*



> Originally posted by <b>JeepLiberty03</b>!
> Walton, Cook, and Rush are the only ones trying.


Cook?!:no: 

How many TOs does he have? Like 5?

I think we'll get it together in the second half, but only if Shaq doesn't pick up any fouls in the third quarter.

As for Shaq and GP...make a damn shot!

Utah's bench had 27 points in the first half.:dead:


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

I just tuned in almsot half way into the first and why is SLava not playing? Lakers are sucking, lucky to be down by 1 at halftime.. Hope Brian can settle down and play his game.. He's not as dumb as he's looking.. :sigh:


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

slava is at the hotel making out with a toliet
:hurl:


----------



## JeepLiberty03 (Dec 28, 2002)

Cook has 3 to, but he is busting his but more than some of the vets. Also, Shaq's 2nd foul should have been when he pushed off to get the rebound, before the weak attempt he made to shoot the ball that was called a foul. The refs did blow that, but they missed the push off. Either way he has 3 fouls. And he is embarrassing, himself, the fans, and KARL MALONE with his lack of effort!


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Brian34Cook</b>!
> I just tuned in almsot half way into the first and why is SLava not playing? Lakers are sucking, lucky to be down by 1 at halftime.. Hope Brian can settle down and play his game.. He's not as dumb as he's looking.. :sigh:


Slava has a respiratory infection.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> 
> 
> Slava has a respiratory infection.


Thanks.. I guess :laugh:


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

If we keep playing like this, we're going to get dominated.

This is the stupidest basketball I've seen in a while. They are just playing stupid. God Lord, they look dumb out there.:no:


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

Shaqs been thrown out, WOW!:upset:


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

OMFG!!!!:upset: 

What a ****ing *******! That ref just threw away the game for us! That is absolutely ridiculous! That was a horrible call. The league better as hell make an apology and suspend that official. That bad call is going to cost us the game.:upset:


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>HallOfFamer</b>!
> Shaqs been thrown out, WOW!:upset:


And the Lakers get all the calls.....Right


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Yep, that bull**** call just lost us the game. 

I cannot believe that ****.:upset: That just cost us a game on San Antonio!!!!! :upset:


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Ill admit, that was a terrible technical, in fact both of them were... It cost the Lakers the game for sure


----------



## Juan (Jun 13, 2002)

What I want to know is why Phil didn't draw plays for Payton, or have Payton post up? Phil never even took a time out to try to draw a play until it was too late. This is not all the refs faults, Phil and his stupid coaching style of letting the players play thru it cost the Lakers another game.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Can you guys fill me in what exactly happened to Shaq? Why was he thrown out of the game?


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Juan</b>!
> What I want to know is why Phil didn't draw plays for Payton, or have Payton post up? Phil never even took a time out to try to draw a play until it was too late. This is not all the refs faults, Phil and his stupid coaching style of letting the players play thru it cost the Lakers another game.


Uhh....yeah, it is all the refs' fault. When Shaq gets ejected on a BS call, when the Lakers are up 4 with 3:30 left, and lose because of it...it is all the refs' fault.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Lynx</b>!
> Can you guys fill me in what exactly happened to Shaq? Why was he thrown out of the game?


Well, he got a technical for shoving Kirilenko after he got fouled with about 6 minutes left on the clock. That was a very debatable call, but a lot better than the second technical.

The second one...Shaq picked up a loose ball and dunked it, to put LA up 72-68 with about 3:30 or 4 minutes left on the clock. As he was falling back to the ground, he turned his head and his right arm accidentally bumped Kirilenko in the head. It was obviously an accident.


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

First Shaq was fouled by Ostertag and his arms landed on Kirilenko, and they gave him a T.


Then about 2 minutes later Shaq dunked it and on the follow through he hit Kirilenko again and he got his second T.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

As retarded as they played all night, they didnt give up that last minute, well 45 seconds or whatever .. Still it was a L :upset:


----------



## JeepLiberty03 (Dec 28, 2002)

*The call was right!*

If you watch the replay on all the angles, and don't let the Lakers homers tell you it was a bad call, you will see Shaq came down on Krelinko's(?) head with his elbow/arm. What makes the call Shaq's fault even more, is that if he could actually make a outside shot and didn't have to knock people over because all he can do is dunk now, he wouldn't have got frustrated and did what he did. 

By the way, I think Shaq was fouled by Ostertag on the first shot, before he dunked and got ejected, but since he looks so off balance and wild when he is banging people, he doesn't get that call anymore because he is causing contact on the body before he gets hit up top. 

Shaq gets the L for this game, with a big assist by Gary Payton, who couldn't make shots when the team needed them. Like I posted before, just like Atlanta--Shaq and Payton choke in the final minutes again! I can see this team losing in Boston and for sure in Minnesota. Here we come 5th place, and a first round exit, before Kobe exits for good.   :upset: :heart:  :sour:


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: The call was right!*



> Originally posted by <b>JeepLiberty03</b>!
> If you watch the replay on all the angles, and don't let the Lakers homers tell you it was a bad call, you will see Shaq came down on Krelinko's(?) head with his elbow/arm. What makes the call Shaq's fault even more, is that if he could actually make a outside shot and didn't have to knock people over because all he can do is dunk now, he wouldn't have got frustrated and did what he did.


OMFG, go home.

Yeah, he did hit him...obviously not on purpose. You say ignore the "Laker homers", and then you say this..."What makes the call Shaq's fault even more, is that if he could actually make a outside shot and didn't have to knock people over because all he can do is dunk now". 

Clearly a very narrow-minded person. Like I said...go home. You're saying that Shaq deserved to be kicked out because all he can do is dunk.:no: 

Of course Shaq hit him in the head, and as you can see from all angles...it was totally unintentional.


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

*Re: The call was right!*



> Originally posted by <b>JeepLiberty03</b>!
> Here we come 5th place, and a first round exit, before Kobe exits for good.   :upset: :heart:  :sour:


You think Dallas can beat us in a 7 game series?


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

> Can you guys fill me in what exactly happened to Shaq? Why was he thrown out of the game?


Well, i know the other explained it but ill go more in depth. Shaq was turning on the baseline getting ready to dunk it when Ostertag fouled Shaq, forcing Shaqs arms to stretch forward because of the foul, Shaqs momentum carried him fowrard and his arms hit Kirelenko in the face. T number 1, then on an entirely different play, someone got rejected from the Lakers, i think Payton im not sure, but Shaq got the rebound under the basket, did a little 180 and dunked it HARD, then as he was coming down his arm hit Kirelenko on the top of the head (totally unintentional) and Shaq was tossed


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Here's the 2 plays:

5:11) [UTH] Ostertag Foul: Shooting (4 PF)
(5:11) [LAL] O'Neal Foul: Technical (4 PF)
(5:11) [UTH] Team Timeout: Regular
(5:11) [UTH] Kirilenko Free Throw Technical missed
(5:11) [LAL] O'Neal Free Throw 1 of 2 missed
(5:11) [LAL 68-68] O'Neal Free Throw 2 of 2 (14 PTS)


(3:59) [LAL] O'Neal Layup Shot: Missed
(3:57) [LAL] O'Neal Rebound (Off:5 Def:5)
(3:57) [LAL 72-68] O'Neal Dunk Shot: Made (16 PTS)
(3:57) [LAL] O'Neal Foul: Non Supported Technical (4 PF)
(3:57) [LAL] O'Neal Ejection: Second Technical
(3:57) [LAL] O'Neal Substitution replaced by Cook
(3:57) [UTH 69-72] Lopez Free Throw Technical (13 PTS)


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

SALT LAKE CITY (AP) -- Los Angeles center Shaquille O'Neal was ejected from the Lakers' game at Utah on Monday night with his second technical foul in the fourth quarter. 

O'Neal grabbed a loose ball and slammed it down with a one-handed dunk, but was called for a technical right away for coming down with an elbow on Utah's Andrei Kirilenko with 3:57 remaining. O'Neal was furious and was restrained by teammates as he stood shouting at referee Bob Delaney, who shook his head and walked toward the scorers' table to announce the technical. 

His first technical came barely a minute before when he was called for taunting after a dunk with 5:11 left in the fourth. O'Neal shoved away teammate Gary Payton as he tried to hold him back after the call. 

O'Neal finished with 16 points and 10 rebounds.

So it says... 

:no:


----------



## JeepLiberty03 (Dec 28, 2002)

*Stop being a Lapp Dogg!*

Shaq came down on his head because he was PO. He has to control himself. Just because he is mad doesn't mean he can hit people and because he is out of control after a dunk. Watch the replay and you will see he gives it a little bit extra as he hits Kirilenko's head.

This team won't win without the home court advantage in any series, unless other teams top guys get hurt like Dirk and CWebb did last year. That means Dallas wins the series if they are the 4 seed and we are 5, and both teams have their players. What has this team showed you that you think they can win on the road in the play-offs. They can't even get healthy, and then they have to play D. If they can't do those 2 things, the lack of team/triangle offense won't even matter.


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Let's get him!


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

*Re: The call was right!*



> Originally posted by <b>JeepLiberty03</b>!
> If you watch the replay on all the angles, and don't let the Lakers homers tell you it was a bad call, you will see Shaq came down on Krelinko's(?) head with his elbow/arm. What makes the call Shaq's fault even more, is that if he could actually make a outside shot and didn't have to knock people over because all he can do is dunk now, he wouldn't have got frustrated and did what he did.
> 
> By the way, I think Shaq was fouled by Ostertag on the first shot, before he dunked and got ejected, but since he looks so off balance and wild when he is banging people, he doesn't get that call anymore because he is causing contact on the body before he gets hit up top.
> ...


I seriously hope this was a joke post...


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

Now you feel Denver's pain.


----------



## pavlo11 (Jul 8, 2003)

*Re: The call was right!*



> Originally posted by <b>JeepLiberty03</b>!
> If you watch the replay on all the angles, and don't let the Lakers homers tell you it was a bad call, you will see Shaq came down on Krelinko's(?) head with his elbow/arm. What makes the call Shaq's fault even more, is that if he could actually make a outside shot and didn't have to knock people over because all he can do is dunk now, he wouldn't have got frustrated and did what he did.
> 
> By the way, I think Shaq was fouled by Ostertag on the first shot, before he dunked and got ejected, but since he looks so off balance and wild when he is banging people, he doesn't get that call anymore because he is causing contact on the body before he gets hit up top.
> ...


:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## JeepLiberty03 (Dec 28, 2002)

*It wasn't*

If the game was in LA, than the refs would have let it go. At Utah, with the previous calls/non-calls on Shaq, the call had to be made. He came down on Kirilenko because he was pissed off and out of control. You can't let anyone come down on someone's head, especially when they are the road team.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: It wasn't*



> Originally posted by <b>JeepLiberty03</b>!
> You can't let anyone come down on someone's head, especially when they are the road team.


 WTF?!

Shaq is smart enough to know that getting another technical would lose the game for the Lakers. There is no way that he was stupid enough to do that on purpose. It was a ****ty call. GO HOME!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

That Was A Horrible Call


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

Lets avoid telling other posters to "go home". Everyone's opinion is welcome here. If you disagree that is fine but lets keep this civil.


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

the game went pretty much down hill after shaq's ejection


----------



## Nate505 (Aug 22, 2003)

Shaq suffers from Karl Malone syndrome, where due to their sheer physical power they get calls for hitting guys regardless of the intent, just because when they connect it hurts the other guy a lot more than, say, Joe Klein hitting someone.


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

Forget the ejection, the Lakers beat themselves. How many turnovers? 19? and if they made 4 of the 72 missed layups they would have had this game. They got beat by a team that didn't play any better than them. 

Any nominations for POG? They all sucked at one time or another. Luke is the only one without a TO.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Shaq had a little extra authority on that dunk, but I'd have to say that the officials blew that call. If Shaq really wanted to fling his arms into somebody, I can almost guarantee he would knock someone down. 



Some games refs just wait for the opportunity to throw someone out with the 2nd tech, and the ref jumped all over that play.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

> Any nominations for POG? They all sucked at one time or another. Luke is the only one without a TO


GP, Luke sucked at times aswell!


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> 
> 
> Well, he got a technical for shoving Kirilenko after he got fouled with about 6 minutes left on the clock. That was a very debatable call, but a lot better than the second technical.
> ...


Phil Jackson was very against the call. If you remember correctly, Bob Delaney is the same ref, who threw out Shaq 2 years ago in a game against Seattle. Also, he did threw out Phil Jackson in a 2001 Playoff game against Spurs.

I don't like PJ's pointing out particular ref but these calls have serious flaws.


----------



## Bad Bartons (Aug 23, 2002)

C'mon Laker fans.

Let's be real. Shaq intentionally brought his arm down onto AK's head after the dunk. If you look at the replay he dunks and then looks at AK on his way down and puts the follow through to his head.

It was a clear intentional foul and he got the ejection that he deserved.

It seems to me that Shaq is frustrated by the chaos in LA.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Lakers coach Phil Jackson said he hadn't seen the replay of O'Neal's second technical. 

``Bob Delaney's known to be very prejudiced against Shaquille. We know that, so we wouldn't be surprised if it wasn't a good call,'' Jackson said. ``But I'm not going to make a comment on that right now.'' 

:laugh:


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

What about that the double technical on GP & Raja Bell. Was that from the same lame ref?


----------



## el_Diablo (May 15, 2003)

someone posted a video clip of the second technical in the main board ->

http://www.hockeytrash.com/goon.avi

to me it is pretty obvious that shaq hits kirilenko intentionally. as bad bartons said, there is no way shaq didn't know that ak was going to get hit.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

Why is everyone whining about the refs? That's pathetic and babyish. We could have easily won the game without the refs. Unless there was absolutely nothing more the Lakers could have done, (make more ft's, play better defense, etc..) then it's not the refs fault. And, obviously no team is ever going to play a perfect game, so you should *never blame the refs.* The refs don't have the benefit of slow motion and instant replay like we do, so give them a break. Do we really want to stoop to the level of all the haters?


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Wilt_The_Stilt</b>!
> Why is everyone whining about the refs? That's pathetic and babyish. We could have easily won the game without the refs. Unless there was absolutely nothing more the Lakers could have done, (make more ft's, play better defense, etc..) then it's not the refs fault. And, obviously no team is ever going to play a perfect game, so you should *never blame the refs.* The refs don't have the benefit of slow motion and instant replay like we do, so give them a break. Do we really want to stoop to the level of all the haters?


Word. What did we tell Denver fans when they complained about the bad call in the fourth quarter? We told them that they should have been able to preserve the lead. How about Sacramento in game 6 two years ago? We told them to hit their FTs. How about Portland in game 7 four years ago? Didn't most people agree that they shouldn't have blown a 15 point lead? Don't worry about the refs. I hate some of them but they don't have anything against one particular team. They're equally poor for everyone.


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Wilt_The_Stilt</b>!
> Why is everyone whining about the refs? That's pathetic and babyish. We could have easily won the game without the refs. Unless there was absolutely nothing more the Lakers could have done, (make more ft's, play better defense, etc..) then it's not the refs fault. And, obviously no team is ever going to play a perfect game, so you should *never blame the refs.* The refs don't have the benefit of slow motion and instant replay like we do, so give them a break. Do we really want to stoop to the level of all the haters?


Post of the day! :clap:


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

The real question should be is what the hell was Kirlenko doing thinking he could block a Shaq dunk. :laugh:


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Number 1, the second T was a good call, i saw the replay countless times and he clearly saw Kirelenko and followed through, number 2, you say not to complain about the refs, but the game is supposed to be for example you mentioned games 6, its Kings Vs. Lakers, not Kings Vs. Lakers + Referees. When the refs make a bad call or countless bad calls it gives one team an advantage, i dont see how you can say thats fair


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>el_Diablo</b>!
> someone posted a video clip of the second technical in the main board ->
> 
> http://www.hockeytrash.com/goon.avi
> ...


This makes it look intentional, and was created by a Spurs fan on another board. From different angles it looks innocent. Just because Shaq looks at AK doesn't mean he's trying to hit him.


----------



## Nate505 (Aug 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> Number 1, the second T was a good call, i saw the replay countless times and he clearly saw Kirelenko and followed through, number 2, you say not to complain about the refs, but the game is supposed to be for example you mentioned games 6, its Kings Vs. Lakers, not Kings Vs. Lakers + Referees. When the refs make a bad call or countless bad calls it gives one team an advantage, i dont see how you can say thats fair


Apparently Delaney, the ref that supposedly has it in for the Lakers, was the head ref of the infamous game 6.....


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

So obviously he doesnt have it in for the Lakers...


----------



## el_Diablo (May 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>EHL</b>!
> 
> 
> This makes it look intentional, and was created by a Spurs fan on another board. From different angles it looks innocent. Just because Shaq looks at AK doesn't mean he's trying to hit him.


I don't know about other angles, but he clearly looks at kirilenko in that clip, so he must have known ak was there. and if he knew ak was there, why didn't he try to keep his arm up a bit longer. to
me it seems obvious that he wanted to hit ak.


unless, of course you are saying that clip is a fake?


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>el_Diablo</b>!
> 
> 
> I don't know about other angles, but he clearly looks at kirilenko in that clip, so he must have known ak was there. and if he knew ak was there, why didn't he try to keep his arm up a bit longer. to
> ...


Have you seen the play from other angles? If you had you wouldn't be arguing.


----------



## el_Diablo (May 15, 2003)

I haven't seen anything but that one clip. 

... I just doubt that another angle can prove that shaq doesn't look at ak, when that seems so clear in the clip.

it is pretty useless to argue about this though...


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>el_Diablo</b>!
> I haven't seen anything but that one clip.
> 
> ... I just doubt that another angle can prove that shaq doesn't look at ak, when that seems so clear in the clip.
> ...


That clip is of very poor quality yet it's clear Shaq intended to hit AK in the head? From other angles it looks totally innocent, and from that poor quality video it looks completely intentional. Just so you know. 

Either way, yes, it is pointless to argue I guess.


----------



## mvblair (Nov 20, 2003)

Wasn't one of the Ts actually called for taunting? The first one? I might be wrong, but I thought I heard that on SportsCenter.

Now Shaq & Phil are whining about the referees. Don't they make fun of other teams for doing that?  

Matt


----------

